# Thanks Hankster



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Not sure if y'all saw this . . . was news to me today:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/announcement.php?f=10&a=263

Thanks for everything Hank. :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx, good luck in future


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you Hankster for this GREAT PLACE and good luck in all your future endeavors. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah!!! thanx for giving us this great place to hang out with a bunch og great folks...hope to see ya pop in from time to time Hankster!!!!! 
Peace and be well friend.
Carl


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Hankster!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

These friends here have changed my life.

Thanks for all your hard work Hank.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Hank, for building and running this wonderful Forum. I have made so many wonderful new friends here, and the info posted is Priceless ! I wish you well in you future endeavors, and just hope that our Beloved HobbyTalk, doesn't change for the worse, because of your absence. 
Kudos,
~Ralph


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank-you for everything you've done over the years Hank.
Remember i owe ya one,and i'm gonna hate seeing you go.
Rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This site has made me more life long friends than any other in exsistence.  I only participate on 1 Buick site aside from HT.

Thanks Hank and we all appreciate what you've done here for us. :thumbsup:

Good luck with your future endevours.


I couldn't imagine not knowing guys like Randy, Al, Sgrig, Jerry, Joe, Bill, Dennis, Darrell and the list goes on and on and on.... Nevermind the guys in other countries, Dan, Tony, KiwiDave and a few others.

I love this site and thank Mr Tom Stumpf for turning me on to it. :wave:


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank You Hank, 

As wheels have spokes they also have a center hub that keeps them together. Hank we are your spokes you are our hub. 


Thanks for all the years.

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Thank you hank, for all you did, great life long friends found here, and the best slot car forum on the internet.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*SALUTE!* :wave:

It has been an honor to have been part of your dream, Hank.
My thoughts and well-wishes echo all who have posted here.

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes Hank, Thanks for creating the coolest site for people to come and meet and chat with people from all over.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats Hank and good luck with your next project


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thx for the ride Hank . Good luck .

I only hope Hobby Talk remains the same as it always has . I't the very best Slotcar Forum online with a mix match of great people .

Gonzo


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Words fail me. I cant even begin to describe the end of an era.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you Hankster for having given us an opportunity to communicate with likeminded people or should say nuts from all over the world. 

You did a good job.

All the best of luck for the future.

You will be missed

Mario


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx so much for opening my eyes to a brave new world (computers) ya see cuz of you i am now able to kinda use one and communicate with the rest of these knuckle heads. and after 20 years of hobby talk you can have a break!! good luck and health to ya in the future.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Hank, for building and maintaining the very best Forum online and attracting great people who willingly share their information. Good luck in future endeavors & hope Hobby Talk remains the same as it always has in your absence. ..RL


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hobbytalk is a heck of an achievement, Hank. You've made a lot of old guffers happy, or at least less grumpy. (Not to mention less lonely.)

Thanks from all of us. 

-- D


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for providing a great place to hang out and communicate with the other children. Enjoy your "retirement".

Joe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hank,

Thanks Dude..................Everyone here is having a BLAST because of Hobby Talk!! 

:woohoo: :hat: :woohoo: :hat: :woohoo:

Bob...this is the best PARTY I've ever been to...zilla

//////////////////////////////////


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Hank, Good Luck with your future endevors.


Rob


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Hank's da MAN!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

This place is an addiction!!! Thanks for making it be!!! Can I get an amen!!! RM


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

AMEN Brother Hilltop.
Clyde-0-Mite:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for sharing
thanx again Hank
enjoy


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

amen!!!!!_


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

THANK YOU HANK!!!!!

Tom


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks hank



--rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

The Grand Poobah of all moderaters! 
Thankyou sir.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Thanks everyone for the good words. It's been an honor serving you!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Enjoy your retirement Hank!! You most certainly earned it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow1 Thank you Hank..*

Been hanging out here for quite a while. I wish you sucess in whatever endeavor you have moved on to...

Scott


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

For some reason I can't open the original link but I get the jist...

Thanks for setting us up with such a great site for our hobbies.

Best wisshes to you Hank.


----------

